# Middlesex county MA Sub info?



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Question- What is the going rates for subs in Central Mass? I have the possibility of a day job change for this season which will prohibit my plowing business- but since I have the route and customers I'm more interested in the possibility of subbing it out over giving them up. All residential accounts. I am really wondering if it's feasable to sub it for the going rate versus what the route brings in.


----------



## rosolar (Nov 29, 2004)

what part of mass are you in


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Middlesex county- framingham area


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I wonder how you would pay for residential. Would it be by the driveway or by the hour? I am very friendly with the owner of a large landscape/plowing contractor business (big outfit with giant loaders, 10 wheel trucks, etc.) and they pay $50 per hour for a 3/4 ton truck with 8 foot plow. Of course, that was last year's rate. With gas as it is, I'm sure they'll increase the rate slightly. They don't do residential and do large commercial properties just south of Framingham all the way south into Rhode Island. Hope this helps.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Commercial pays better, always does. Yeah, that helps tho. 

I know one guy who was trying to get me to sub for him for 4 years doing residential- he paid per hour.


----------

